# COSY GETS A HAIRCUT



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I shaved her torso so she could wear clothes. I think she looks adorable.

Pics aren't the best as my little camera doesn't do well in evening light...........even

with flash. She's wearing one of Marj's pink bows...so cute!

[attachment=14932:attachment]

[attachment=14933:attachment]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my heavens, she's just the cutest thing ever! I especially love her cute little tushie!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cute! I love her new look.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Gorgeous as usual. Congrats on getting up your nerve. 



Ok Brit, when are you gonna come over and do Sassy's hair?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I absolutely ADORE














both Toy and Cosy.
Cosy looks FABULOUS! I, too, think her lil' tush is so darling!!! (((((Cosy)))))

Thanks for sharing your babies with us on the board!

~Carole~


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OH MY GOD...





























That face is like, the cutest thing I have ever seen!!! LOL, I am really excited to see what her torso looks like shaved w/ long hair on her legs!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*ADORABLE! Cosy we love ya!










enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*She is the cutest!!!*


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Cosy looks so pretty as always







That is a cute little dress she has on too


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

She is sooo adorable


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

DANG THAT IS THE CUTEST GIRL EVER!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Of course she looks adorable! Its Cosy














love the dress and bow


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I like her new look, she always looks adorable


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's got such a cute face!! What a doll.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she looks adorable!! It looks like the bow perfectly matches her adorable dress.

[attachment=14937:attachment]


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

This haircut looks great!!
so cute!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

nice pics too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

awww she lokos so cute!! You did a great job, you really did!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

she's a cutiecosypie! funny how the smaller they are, the bigger the attitude you can see from them LOL she looks like QUITE a little snot, hehe







i'm sure she's a perfect ANGEL though, right? LOL

ann marie and the "i'm a grumpy old (and FAT) angel today" buttercup


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 
AnnMarie, you had it right. She is very snotty. LOL
She is so full of it tonight. Isn't it funny how they are just
like we are after getting a new "do"!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh she looks so cute Brit! Could we see some pics of her body?


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

You did such an AWESOME job! I love that shirt! It's soooo cute! How long did it take you?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just too too cute for words!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

She's a cutie no matter how her hair is cut !


----------



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

she looks great!! awsommme job!!! i also loove that little dress and of course the bow that matches


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg, she looks fabulous!







i love the cut, and i LOVE the little outfit. smashing!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is too much! Is she real?? just kidding!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It took me a couple hours as she had some mats, needed a bath and then the haircut. She didn't much care for the buzz of the clippers but she didn't move...too funny! 
I'll try to post some pics tomorrow in the daylight so better quality.
She has a new harness I want to try on her too. 
Thanks again for all the nice comments!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*She is such a cute little girl!!*

*Adorable.*



*Marie & Pacino*


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Love it Brit. Makes me want to trim so badly on mine.. no nerve. Cosy is one cutie for sure
Aimee


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I just love Cosy's new hair cut. She is one of the cutest Maltese, along with toy. Both are just too adorable! I love seeing pictures of her since not only is she beautiful but so well dressed!



CuteCosyNToy' date='Oct 21 2006, 09:31 PM' post='275484'] I shaved her torso so she could wear clothes. I think she looks adorable.

Pics aren't the best as my little camera doesn't do well in evening light...........even

with flash. She's wearing one of Marj's pink bows...so cute!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*SQUEEEEEEEEAL*
She's SO adorable! And where did you get the precious ruffle-y dress?


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> I shaved her torso so she could wear clothes. I think she looks adorable.
> 
> Pics aren't the best as my little camera doesn't do well in evening light...........even
> 
> ...


Super cute! But than she looks super cute, however her hair is.....









Brit, how are her sides done?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay for short cuts!!!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

she is so pretty~ and i love the outfit + bow on her.
it looks good


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww!! she looks sooooooo cute =) I love her hair do


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Adorable as always







Brit, we need a *naked* pic to see the cut on her body


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

WooK At That Wittle Face!!!
















I am no good at doogy talk!

She is precious..



Andrea~


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> WOW! Gorgeous as usual. Congrats on getting up your nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Brit, when are you gonna come over and do Sassy's hair?[/B]


Brit doesn't have to come over. You've got those nice new clippers from the contest.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I just love her! I like her little outfit and bow too! I'm curious, does she wear clothes all the time? I can't get Bella to wear clothes around the house. She like to be "naked" when we're home, but she'll let me put just about anything on her if it means she gets to go places.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Cosy is a sweetheart...such a pretty girl. Her outfit and bow are darling!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Cosy looks so cute!







How short is she under the dress?


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> I just love her! I like her little outfit and bow too! I'm curious, does she wear clothes all the time? I can't get Bella to wear clothes around the house. She like to be "naked" when we're home, but she'll let me put just about anything on her if it means she gets to go places.[/B]


Ditto!

You did a great job and she looks beautiful as always.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=275490
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yes, but I want Brit to break them in.







She can be the first to use them.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

A girl NEEDS to dress up! She is a cutie! Ithihnk we all need some Toy pics too, and your adorable yorkies, I love them all!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=275697
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sure. Make ME do the dirty work.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> *WooK At That Wittle Face!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Wook did wook at da wittle face and lobs it.










M and W
*


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She's as cute as ever!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> A girl NEEDS to dress up! She is a cutie! Ithihnk we all need some Toy pics too, and your adorable yorkies, I love them all![/B]



Yes! I want to see pics of all of your babies. Have you ever posted pics of your yorkies? If you have I must have missed them.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Cosy is such a doll! I love how spoiled your babies are I'll never get tierd of seeing their adorable faces and drool worthy wardrobe!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

you did good! she looks absolutely adorable!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

You did a great job. I too trimmed Lacey's hair today. With the bath and trimming took me 3 hours. Lacey was getting to be a mess. With all the leaves falling off the trees she goes outside and rolls in them. What a mess! I keep telling her she is suppose to be my little princess, not a tomboy!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I just love her! I like her little outfit and bow too! I'm curious, does she wear clothes all the time? I can't get Bella to wear clothes around the house. She like to be "naked" when we're home, but she'll let me put just about anything on her if it means she gets to go places.[/B]



She did wear clothes all the time until her hair got too long. She is wearing them
all the time now since the haircut. She doesn't mind them at all. Neither do my
other dogs. I think maybe it's getting the fit right of the garment and making
sure nothing scratches or pulls. Cosy and Toy sleep naked. Bebe keeps a little
top on at night because she's so very tiny. I'm considering wearing clothes in the
shower.



















> You did a great job. I too trimmed Lacey's hair today. With the bath and trimming took me 3 hours. Lacey was getting to be a mess. With all the leaves falling off the trees she goes outside and rolls in them. What a mess! I keep telling her she is suppose to be my little princess, not a tomboy![/B]



Haha! I think it's more difficult to trim than to give a new haircut. Cosy is a tomboy
too. She just looks prissy.











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=275858
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi and yes, I have posted my yorkies (although my little Trinket mostly lives with my older daughter now).
I meant to put the Tiffany dress on her today and take another pic (better pic) but she is so wound up with her new found freedom from hair that I just didn't want to put her through it today. She doesn't love being flashed ..haha. I will soon though!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Cosy looks beautiful. I really love her new do. 

You've given me a great idea for Shotzi's hair. She has tons of clothes and hardly ever wears them because she gets little snarls (tangles) in the armpit area. Those are the hardest to get out and they turn into mats if I let them go.









Thanks for the great idea Brit.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

I just love her outfit! She looks fantastic as usual!!!


----------

